# Why Can I Not View My Profile?



## Brand of Dale (Mar 2, 2012)

I click on My Profile, but nothing comes up. Why is this?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 2, 2012)

worked for me, try logging out and back in


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't ever get to my friends requests.. Weird.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 13, 2012)

Bucky said:


> I can't ever get to my friends requests.. Weird.



Maybe you never get any.


----------

